# Puppy to Adult fur?



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

When can I expect my puppy to lose his baby fur and the adult hair to start coming in? I love his soft fuzziness right now but was just curious when this happens.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

My 12-week old is starting to lose his baby fur. It makes me sad.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

What is the difference between those two?


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> What is the difference between those two?


Puppy fur is soft and fluffy almost like fleece where adult fur is a little more corse, a lot less fluffy but still soft...atleast that's what I'm noticing.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

gaia_bear said:


> Puppy fur is soft and fluffy almost like fleece where adult fur is a little more corse, a lot less fluffy but still soft...atleast that's what I'm noticing.


Yep... that pretty much sums it up. The colors change too depending on the coat type.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

i will try to illustrate.

this is pup at 16 or 17 weeks,you can see adult fur on her back,an puppy fur on rest of body.










see the difference?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

My 14 week old has lost the puppy fuzz on her back but still has it on her legs, tail and head. 

I love the feel of the fuzz.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a bag of his fuzzy fur to keep.


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

LaneyB said:


> I have a bag of his fuzzy fur to keep.


I've seen on Animal Planet where people make scarves and sweaters out of their dogs fur...

I've noticed the black spot on his tail is coarser hair but the rest of him is still one big fuzz ball. Just curious! Thanks for the replies...I guess we can expect the puppy fur to start falling out within the next few weeks or so. 

It was nice not having to vaccuum every day yet...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I guess I am the only one who couldn't wait for that fuzz to be replaced by a real coat. 

I absolutely love Hans's man-hair


----------



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

apenn0006 said:


> I've seen on Animal Planet where people make scarves and sweaters out of their dogs fur...


I think there is something wrong with that. 



Sunflowers said:


> I absolutely love Hans's man-hair



That is wrong on so many levels.


----------

